# Why I have my cameras set to single AF + MF.



## Ron Evers (Apr 6, 2013)

I shoot a lot of nature & when critters are involved it is best to take the shot you can get rather than trying to get an improved view & scare off your subject & no pic at all.   Here is an example with my Oly 40-150 maxed out.  Shooting through brush confuses the auto-focus so I was able to lock onto the subject with the focus ring.  




Having got this shot I tried to get a better view but scared of the rabbit in trying to do so.


----------



## aonavy (Apr 6, 2013)

good point!

I shoot the same way


----------



## Tony S (Apr 6, 2013)

I have the same issue with bunnies in the brush, although not with a mirrorless camera... just a little twist of the focus ring is all it takes. It helps to practice so you have your hand there ready to twist without having to look at it and knowing which way to twist.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 6, 2013)

Here is another example:


----------

